# Who wants a Puppy????



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, well we are still searching for it's owner but take a look what is crashing at my place:









Or maybe she's just crashing my place. A friend of mine found her about to cross a busy street and took her in. I being the only Pit Bull savvy person she knew she could trust ended up with a puppy until the owner hold is up and we can place her in a rescue. So she's known as Peanut around here and she's a handful lol.



















INCOMMING!!!!!!!









Does this wubba make me look tiny?









Nom nom nom nom









Sooooo who wants her? lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

beautiful little girl!!1


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not fair everyone finds puppies lol that's a cutie, I found a raccoon pup if that counts but I wasnt about to bring that home lol


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

i so wish i could! i if were able to i would in a second!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww luv the wubba pics! Super cute pictures! Lucky pup to have you looking out.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

She's already pretty well housebroken. She will ask to go out, sorta. If you watch her she'll run to the back door once, then come to you. If you are not getting up at that time, she'll start sniffing around. Pretty easy to tell though. She's a sweetie, but all she wants to do is chew on you. She knows how not to do it hard enough to cause pain, but damn puppy teeth are SHARP! 

Nubs is the official Fun Police. If she's having any sort of fun, he has made it his job to stop it. So for the most part I let her out and he's blocked out of the Kitchen (the only room in the house I could safely puppy proof). He's not to pleased with me spending time with her and she's not pleased when I spend time with him. Go figure...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wanna trade? I got a litter full of kittens I found under a car LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Cindy she is sooo stinking cute, I do hope you find the owner but seems they don't deserve her if she was out wandering around. Good luck, I hope you find her a great home. Hugs


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

AWWWWW!!! She's sooooo adorable! Ur friend is a saint for saving this precious girl!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Wanna trade? I got a litter full of kittens I found under a car LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aren't kittens worse than puppies ? Lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Yes!!!!!!! OMG they are driving me nuts. They have been jumping all over the place hanging from the curtains now that they have some energy watch out LOL... And then at night when they finally decide to sleep they want to sleep on top of me!!! ALL 3 OF THEM! Kitten's are crazy people don't know LOL..


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> LOL Yes!!!!!!! OMG they are driving me nuts. They have been jumping all over the place hanging from the curtains now that they have some energy watch out LOL... And then at night when they finally decide to sleep they want to sleep on top of me!!! ALL 3 OF THEM! Kitten's are crazy people don't know LOL..


Yeah kittens are like miniture terrorist ninjas lol they can get into everything and anything they want. You should keep the wildest one it'll keep your home insect free


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Yeah kittens are like miniture terrorist ninjas lol they can get into everything and anything they want. You should keep the wildest one it'll keep your home insect free


:rofl:

peanuts so cute im diggin the second flower pic.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww she is adorable , I love black puppys . Our black pups we rehomed were deff the hardest to let go  . Hope she finds a good home if noone shows up .


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sadie said:


> LOL Yes!!!!!!! OMG they are driving me nuts. They have been *jumping all over the place hanging from the curtains *now that they have some energy watch out LOL... And then at night when they finally decide to sleep they want to sleep on top of me!!! ALL 3 OF THEM! Kitten's are crazy people don't know LOL..


LOL i had to picture this.. i'm picturing them sittin on the back of a couch waiting for someone to walk by so they can stab arms w/ claws. i dont miss it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

duckyp0o77 said:


> LOL i had to picture this.. i'm picturing them sittin on the back of a couch waiting for someone to walk by so they can stab arms w/ claws. i dont miss it.


Lol. My old kitty, Silvester, used to do that to my bf at the time. He'd be on a door frame either over the bathroom door or the bedroom door and dive bomb him when he got up to get ready for work in the mornings. Poor Tara, I can imagine what you're going through. But I don't envy you.

Cindy, that puppy is absolutely adorable. Possible staffy puppy? She looks staffy bull to me anyways. Not that it matters, because her cuteness outweighs her breed(s) anyways.


----------



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

It's too bad you're all the way in Michigan, I know someone who would take her in a heartbeat too =/ Shoot, who am I kidding?! I would take her in a heartbeat (and then face the wrath of my fiance for bringing home another pitbull, lol)


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Such a cute little puppy :].. What are you gonna do with her if you cant find the owner?


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

dylroche1 said:


> Such a cute little puppy :].. What are you gonna do with her if you cant find the owner?


The SPCA has agreed to take her after the 10day hold is up. So as long as I don't get attached or I can't find someone I can trust to adopt her, she'll go to one of their foster homes, then up for adoption. I've gotta work with her more, right now as it is I doubt she'd be put up for adoption. She's REALLY skiddish around new people. She's sweet on everything else, food, nails, touching her body just not with strangers. So if by the time it's time for her to go if I don't like how she's doing, I'll just foster her a bit longer and work on her confidence. In 2 days she's already like a new puppy. Maybe in a week she'll be trying to take over the world.


----------



## Napo619 (May 14, 2011)

Freaken Adorable!!!...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, she is one gorgeous little dog. I'm a sucker for a nice black dog too. I thought she had a bit of an SBT look to her as well but they can obviously look very similar. It wouldn't surprise me to find out that someone has lost an expensive little pup!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh man.

I cannot have another dog. I cannot have another dog.

lol.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Cindy, that puppy is absolutely adorable. Possible staffy puppy? She looks staffy bull to me anyways. Not that it matters, because her cuteness outweighs her breed(s) anyways.





aus_staffy said:


> Wow, she is one gorgeous little dog. I'm a sucker for a nice black dog too. I thought she had a bit of an SBT look to her as well but they can obviously look very similar. It wouldn't surprise me to find out that someone has lost an expensive little pup!


If she has SBT in her, she's the leggiest SBT I've ever seen. She's already taller then most SBT's I've met. She's ALL legs. She looks very classic APBT and I wouldn't be shocked if someone lost an expensive dog. She was in great shape when she was found, she looked like she only missed a few meals. Whoever had her before made sure to play with all her paws, because she's not shy at all about any part of her body. Her fur is AMAZING, she was NOT on a low quality food before she was found. I have things in the newspapers, CL, and other sites but no hits yet. I've had a LOT of calls on male pit bulls missing but not one female yet.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww what a cutie!!! thanks for saving the girl hope she finds her family


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*play things*



Sadie said:


> LOL Yes!!!!!!! OMG they are driving me nuts. They have been jumping all over the place hanging from the curtains now that they have some energy watch out LOL... And then at night when they finally decide to sleep they want to sleep on top of me!!! ALL 3 OF THEM! Kitten's are crazy people don't know LOL..


If we took them my crew would thinkwe just got them a whole box of "motorized toys"!:rofl:


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, a few more from today. They figured out how to play together so now they are buddies... for now...









I think may be my favorite








She's such a serious little gal.

CCRRRAAAAZZZZYYYY Peanut (and proof she is all legs)









I'm guessing she'll be around 40lbs full grown. Her paws are pretty darn small and she can't weigh more then 20lbs right now. I can still pick her up with ease.


----------

